# Grass Livery Prices



## MonkeyTheNF (31 January 2019)

Hi just curious about how much you pay for grass livery with use of facilities. We are looking to get a project in the summer to bring on and grass livery at the yard we're at is Â£110! This is with use of two schools,lunge pen and some hacking.  Is this just slightly pricey or not?


----------



## Leo Walker (31 January 2019)

Its dirt cheap! I pay Â£25 a week for 24/7 turnout on a working farm. No real electric, no school etc. I paid Â£42 a week for grass livery on a yard like you have


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 January 2019)

I paid Â£20 a week but had no school.


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 January 2019)

Is that a week or monthly?


----------



## whiteflower (31 January 2019)

If that's monthly it's very cheap


----------



## TheMule (31 January 2019)

Â£110/ week would be pricey eithout exercise, Â£110/ month is dirt cheap. I pay Â£25 for just grass, no facilities, very well managed, huge acerage per horse


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2019)

whiteflower said:



			If that's monthly it's very cheap
		
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## HashRouge (31 January 2019)

It's cheap! I pay Â£150 a month per horse, which includes care but hay/ feed. I feel it's very reasonable!


----------



## MonkeyTheNF (31 January 2019)

Okay thanks all it has been a while since we had horses on grass livery with use of facilities on a yard like the one we are on. Things have definitely changed! We used to pay something like Â£60 with hay provided! Definitlely best place to be for a project as well. Thanks again


----------



## MonkeyTheNF (31 January 2019)

Sandstone1 said:



			Is that a week or monthly?
		
Click to expand...

Also it is monthly   x


----------



## ihatework (31 January 2019)

Unbelievably cheap if you have access to facilities and not just a field.


----------



## whiteflower (31 January 2019)

MonkeyTheNF said:



			Okay thanks all it has been a while since we had horses on grass livery with use of facilities on a yard like the one we are on. Things have definitely changed! We used to pay something like Â£60 with hay provided! Definitlely best place to be for a project as well. Thanks again
		
Click to expand...

Â£60 is what I used to pay 30 years ago with no hay included !


----------



## MonkeyTheNF (31 January 2019)

whiteflower said:



			Â£60 is what I used to pay 30 years ago with no hay included !
		
Click to expand...

Yes we were very lucky. It was a lovely lady who used to compete with my mum and her partner. They had their own private yard where they trained young horses before selling them for nearly 10 years before they sold up and moved to America. They used to buy hay in bulk and were very generous for letting us have as much as we needed for free.


----------



## AandK (19 February 2019)

I pay Â£100 a month for grass livery with facilities (lock up/storage and arena), hay is extra.


----------



## splash30 (19 February 2019)

I pay Â£200 per month inc one check daily and hay when needed, no facilities.


----------



## timbobs (19 February 2019)

I was paying Â£350 per month inc. haylage, feeds and all care excluding riding.  

Good facilities and fantastic hacking.

In the south east near London though.


----------



## Sarahs83 (20 February 2019)

Â£30 a week for 4 acres, thatâ€™s between me and a friend, no facilities but itâ€™s literally two fields behind someoneâ€™s house, and itâ€™s only from April till the weather turns plus we had to fence it


----------



## Chihuahua (8 March 2019)

I'm in the south, pay Â£60/month including hay when it snows and use of two schools.  Assistance and stabling available for extra.  Appreciate that it's a rare find! For the same thing another local yard charges Â£80/month.  That's all DIY but no poo picking as field is massive (10 horses on 33 acres), gets harrowed once a year I think.

ETA - also have storage in a locked tack room.


----------



## Summit (14 March 2019)

Â£75 per month.  Tackroom, barn, electric.  Working farm and a 5 minute walk from home which is the best bit


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 March 2019)

I'm a YO and offer "DIY grass livery". This is strictly DIY, I don't handle anyone else's horses at all, tho' in an emergency like vet or when there's snow on the ground I'll do what's needed, when needed. 

Livery has her own dedicated field which is about 4 acres (I keep my horses in another field so no mixing), and is given freedom to sub-divide it as she chooses (there is one wooden fence already in situ). She may also use part of this for an arena/jumps if she wants to. She buys all her own fodder and bedding, I don't supply any.

She also has a loose-box for each horse, plenty room to store hay inside under cover, a shared open area/yard & tying-up point for grooming, saddling up etc., and she parks her lorry here (no charge). 

I do all maintenance.

She has two horses and pays Â£100 p.c.m.

There is good access here for local events/shows, with some good venues within easy striking distance. Hacking is mainly road-work, but there IS a good bridlepath which is usable for 12 months of the year for a quick (very quick!) canter. Hacking can all be done in circular routes, anything from quick 20 mins trot round the block to about an hour, or more. To hack to local common is a 3-hr round-trip, but we've done it.  

This is in Devon.


----------



## JJS (14 March 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Its dirt cheap! I pay Â£25 a week for 24/7 turnout on a working farm. No real electric, no school etc. I paid Â£42 a week for grass livery on a yard like you have
		
Click to expand...

I pay the same as LW, but have access to electric, plus the use of both an indoor and outdoor school. Ad-lib hay in the field is also included in that price.


----------

